# Xorg na Radeon HD 4650 - prosze o pomoc z uruchomieniem

## LukaszW

Witam serdecznie.

Od kilku dni usilnie probuje uruchomic X-y na moim Radeonie HD 4650, ale cos mi nie idzie. Probowalem juz kompilowac xorg-server z VIDEO_CARDS ustawionym na "radeon" jak i "fglrx" i zarsze efekt byl ten sam - zawieszenie sie systemu przy probie odpalenia X-ow.

Powiedzcie mi prosze, bo nie moge sie doczytac zadnej konkretnej informacji - dla tej karty graficznej powinienem uzyc "radeon" czy "fglrx"? Na 3D mi nie zalezy, bo nie gram w ogole. Komputera uzywam bardziej do pracy i ewentualnie ogladania filmow ;)

Niestety nie posiadam zadnych logow z poprzednich bojow z X-ami, poniewaz nic sie w nich nie zapisywalo przy probie odpalania X-ow. Aktualnie mam system postawiony od zera i zanim wklepie "emerge xorg-server" ;)

Moja karta graficzna: http://shop.amd.com/Asus-Radeon-HD-4650-687076127/amd/specs-html

Z gory dziekuje za wszelkie wskazowki.

----------

## lsdudi

jeśli chcesz jechać na otwartych sterach radze przejść na gałąź niestabilną właczyć kms w jajku i doinstalować x11-drivers/radeon-ucode z tego co opisujesz swoje wymagania to powinieneś być zadowolony

----------

## Core

Ja parę dni instalowałem tą kartę graficzną na laptopie. Z otwartym sterownikiem miałem niezłe jazdy  :Neutral:  W końcu zamaskowałem >x11-base/xorg-x11-7 i odpowiednie pakiety uniemożliwiające konfiguracje (jeżeli chcesz, to mogę dopisać listę pakietów, które musiałem maskować, jak jutro będę przy tym sprzęcie), zainstalowałem ati-drivers-10.2 (wersje 9.* sprawiały mi kłopoty między innymi pod mplayerem), dałem ati-config żeby wygenerować nowy pliczek konfiguracyjny, eselect opengl set 1 (tam gdzie masz ati, być może u Ciebie inny numerek) i śmiga stabilnie i szybko  :Smile: 

EDIT: Jakby ktoś kiedyś potrzebował, wrzucam te maski...

#Nowy xorg nie dziala z ATI-BIN

>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7

>=x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7

>=media-libs/mesa-7.7

>=x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1

>=x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2

>=x11-libs/libXext-1.1.1

>=x11-proto/xextproto-7.1.1

>=x11-libs/libXtst-1.1

>=x11-libs/libXi-1.3

>=x11-proto/fixesproto-4.1.1

>=x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.0

>=x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3

>=x11-proto/recordproto-1.14

>=x11-proto/inputproto-2.0

>=x11-apps/xinput-1.5.1

----------

